# Mail de Fotomultas Virus



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola gente, yo soy de Santo Tomé - Santa Fe - Argentina...y me acabo de enterar que por esta zona al menos te mandan un mail a tu correo electrónico adjuntando un link en el cual debes clickear para ver tus fotomultas.

Mucha gente sabe que tiene fotomultas, y muchos otros pensamos que podemos tener, la idea es que con esto te generan la duda y uno va y clickea...

Resulta que el LINK es un VIRUS que te come toda la PC

Tengan cuidado..

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2012)

Por otro lado , si vas al sitio que corresponde a fijarte si tenés multas , entonces ellos consideran que ya estás enterado y no necersitan enviarte la boleta a tu casa  ajo derse por mirón


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2012)

jejeje, debe ser...pero hay que tener cuidado con ese virus..

ya no saben que hacer los idiotas nerds hackers bobos solitarios homosexuales programadores de virus.


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ya no saben que hacer los idiotas nerds hackers bobos solitarios homosexuales programadores de virus.



Yo los llamaría artistas de Windows.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2012)

Si, la verdad que sí.


----------

